# Air compressor??



## ynot101 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a quick question, I have an air compressor and I need to fill up a couple road bike tubes, do I need a special adapter in order for it to fit??
Thanks again


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ynot101 said:


> I have a quick question, I have an air compressor and I need to fill up a couple road bike tubes, do I need a special adapter in order for it to fit??
> Thanks again


If your tubes have presta valves then yes, you'll most likely need an adaptor.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/presta-schrader.html


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

You need a standard automobile tire air chuck and a brass adapter to convert from Auto Type Valve (Schrader Valve) to the narrow Presta Valve on a bicycle Tube.
Open the Presta Valve completely.
Screw the Brass Adapter on fully.
Inflate with Air Compressor like you would an auto valve.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just make sure you turn down the pressure.. Road tires hold a lot less air than car tires so if you're not careful you can blow the tube and sometimes kill a tire if you're careless.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Just make sure you turn down the pressure.. Road tires hold a lot less air than car tires so if you're not careful you can blow the tube and sometimes kill a tire if you're careless.


Very few Home Compressors go above 100 psi, so that is not usually a problem with Bike Tires which have low volume but high pressure.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

I have not used it but it has some good reviews, fits both schrader & presta valves

http://www.prestaflator.com


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use a Campbell Hausfeld Auto Inflater with a Blackburn Pump Head and it works great.
Charges so can take to races.
Accurate built in gauge.
Cost about $35.

CAMPBELL HAUSFELD INFLATER
View attachment 165485


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pressure and volume are two different things, My SUV tires are rated at 32 psig and a lot of volume and my bike tire is rated at 145 psig, but takes a half a second to fill with a compressor.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

crazyc said:


> I have not used it but it has some good reviews, fits both schrader & presta valves
> 
> http://www.prestaflator.com


I have one of these and LOVE it! Works for both presta and schraeder valves. My only gripe is that the pressure gauge can be a little tough to read accurately (probably my old eyes).


----------

